# Getting some rolling stock for my future layout



## johnvosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Won some auctions on eBay. After shipping, paid roughly C$12.09 per car. They all have metal wheels and KD#5 couplers. They are all in really decent shape! HO scale.

The Walthers and Bachmann I bought at Hobby Wholesale in Edmonton.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice score! :appl:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

nice! love that Alberta hopper car!


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Of the 100 or so cars I own I like the Bachmann Silver Series the best. They give me the least amount of trouble.

George


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks great!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnvosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Picked up my first engine today! It is an InterMountain Railway Co DCC SD40-2. Couldn't quite fit all my rolling stock on my shelf....


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

johnvosh said:


> Picked up my first engine today! It is an InterMountain Railway Co DCC SD40-2. Couldn't quite fit all my rolling stock on my shelf....


nice...
not sure how much ya paid but there is another $40 dcc equipped diesel. I bought it and its nice.

https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...61120-emd-gp38-2-dcc-equipped-belt-line-5260/


----------



## johnvosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Riggzie said:


> nice...
> not sure how much ya paid but there is another $40 dcc equipped diesel. I bought it and its nice.
> 
> https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...61120-emd-gp38-2-dcc-equipped-belt-line-5260/


I paid $150 Canadian from Hobby wholesale in Edmonton.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

johnvosh - you’re officially an addict! Congrats on your new purchases and I hope you have some operational track work where you can play.

riggzie - that price is a steal.


----------

